# Best shower/tub cleaner?



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

My husband likes Ivory soap. It seems to leave soap scum on the shower walls and in the tub that is very hard to clean off. I am tired of scrubbing so hard! 

What is the best cleaner to most easily remove the soap scum?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I've been using the homemade solution of Dawn dish soap and white vinegar that I read about here and it works great on the tub surround and glass shower doors.


----------



## BigM (Mar 22, 2008)

I've found that soap is about the only thing to clean soap. Can you go in right after he gets out??

Also, if you can, dry out the tub/shower. If you do that everytime (most of the time) you won't need to scrub the shower again.


----------



## morninglory (Aug 7, 2003)

My husband also uses ivory and I understand your frustration. I us scrubbing bubbles shower spray foam in a can. Yea, I know that isnt the greenest way to go but it gets it clean with less work than anything else I have used. Just spray the foam on and wipe it off. No rinsing , no rubber gloves and no scouring. I dont do mine as often as I once did-old age caught up with me but I try to do this about every 2 weeks and it doesnt get too bad in that length of time. Gone are the days of seeing a pristine clean shower each time I step into it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We have a fiberglass shower stall. Boat hull cleaner works great to clean it without any effort at all.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> We have a fiberglass shower stall. Boat hull cleaner works great to clean it without any effort at all.


We have hard well water and this sounds like it would work.


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

Mickey said:


> I've been using the homemade solution of Dawn dish soap and white vinegar that I read about here and it works great on the tub surround and glass shower doors.


Is there a link to that recipe?


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> We have a fiberglass shower stall. Boat hull cleaner works great to clean it without any effort at all.


Where do you buy this?


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd like to know, too. Guess I can google it, would that be called barnacle blaster? LOL


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Honey Berry said:


> Is there a link to that recipe?


I'm sorry Honey Berry, I don't have a clue how to figure out "links", but the recipe is just a cup of Dawn then fill the rest of the spray bottle with white vinegar. I've been using less Dawn than that and it still works great.
Works great on my kitchen appliances too 
BTW, others on here said it can be any brand of dish soap, I just happen to use the Dawn.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Honey Berry said:


> Where do you buy this?


 We buy it at the local Ace Hardware store in the Auto/Marine section. I suppose any marine/boat dealer would also sell it, but you'd be paying a premium price.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

I have found that the best cleaner for soap scum is Comet Bathroom Cleaner. You have to make sure everything is wet before spaying it on so that it will work. Leave on about 15 minutes and the soap scums just easily scrubs off. Also, if you have a fiberglass shower/tub it helps to wax them with car wax as it repels water and protects the surface.
Blessings


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

skeeter said:


> I have found that the best cleaner for soap scum is Comet Bathroom Cleaner. You have to make sure everything is wet before spaying it on so that it will work. Leave on about 15 minutes and the soap scums just easily scrubs off. Also, if you have a fiberglass shower/tub it helps to wax them with car wax as it repels water and protects the surface.
> Blessings


Just keep the wax off the floor of the shower.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I use half a grapefruit, covered in finely ground salt, then rub down with white vinegar and water. My lungs can't handle commercial stuff, and this is the most effective (and most delicious smelling after the first step) thing I've found so far. Don't use pink or red grapefruit, though, as it has the potential to stain.


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

Mickey said:


> I'm sorry Honey Berry, I don't have a clue how to figure out "links", but the recipe is just a cup of Dawn then fill the rest of the spray bottle with white vinegar. I've been using less Dawn than that and it still works great.
> Works great on my kitchen appliances too
> BTW, others on here said it can be any brand of dish soap, I just happen to use the Dawn.



Thank you! That sounds super easy...I'll try it!


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> We buy it at the local Ace Hardware store in the Auto/Marine section. I suppose any marine/boat dealer would also sell it, but you'd be paying a premium price.


Thanks, we might try that out.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I don't think you can use Comet on fiberglass tubs/showers or it will scratch it. I use scrubbing bubbles and a microfiber cloth to wipe it down. That works well for me. We only have 1 bathrm with 6 people here, so our tub/shower gets used heavily. I'm going to check out the boat hull cleaner though. Never thought of that but I bet it works great!


----------



## Jkbalon (Aug 20, 2013)

I used to use scrubbing bubbles and was happy with it but then tried comet spray. And it works great on my fiberglass tub. But I think I will be trying the dish soap, vinegar.


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

Mickey said:


> I'm sorry Honey Berry, I don't have a clue how to figure out "links", but the recipe is just a cup of Dawn then fill the rest of the spray bottle with white vinegar. I've been using less Dawn than that and it still works great.
> Works great on my kitchen appliances too
> BTW, others on here said it can be any brand of dish soap, I just happen to use the Dawn.


*Testimonial*:
I made this up yesterday using Dawn dish soap and white vinegar in an old Shout spray bottle. I sprayed it on the walls, doors, floor and immediately used my scrubber wand on it. It took almost no effort for the soap scum to come off. After rinsing, the shower, fixtures and doors sparkled like brand new!

This recipe is a keeper! :rock:


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

That's great, will try soon. Do you happen to have hard water?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Get him a squeegee and ask him to run it over the walls real quick when he's done in the shower.. it will help a lot..


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I love the vinegar dawn cleaner. Awesome. I usually do 50/50 water to vinegar and a good squirt of dawn. Works like a charm.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Magic Eraser. It's how we keep the soap scum in check.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yep, magic eraser. We just wipe down the shower when we're done with it and no soap scum ever builds up.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

I agree with others-magic eraser~~!!! gets all soap scum off even if ya only clean shower once a week~~make sure its the one for bathrooms though,it works better than the original one for soap scum-at least i think so....


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Gasoline and a match every time I clean the bathroom this way the insurance company Gives me a brand new sparkling bathroom and I don't have to lift a finger !


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I find that soap cleans soap the best. The old like-cleans-like method.

I figured this out by accident and it works so well that I will never use anything else. Buy one of those hand felted llama fiber soaps made by artisans that contain homemade soap inside the felt, once the good soap runs out refill it with a cheap bar. Use it as a tub and shower scrubber after bathing, and the soap scums comes right off. I also like it because I don't use chemicals and don't like soaking in chemical residue in the tub or inhaling the chemical steam in the shower.

If you don't have easy access to llama soaps, just wrap an wash cloth around a bar of soap and use it as a scrubber. Give the tub or shower surface a quick rinse and all the dirt rinses right down the drain.


----------



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

I do the dawn dish soap and vinegar thing, but I use one of the dish brushes that you can fill and I fill it half way with any dish soap ( usually Aldi's brand ) then fill the rest of the way with vinegar and leave it in the shower when I'm washing up I give the walls a few quick scrubs and rinse while I rinse and the shower looks great. I have hard water and had a BIG problem with soap scum, but no more!


----------



## stacieh (Jul 21, 2016)

I use 1 tsp powdered Tide, 4 tbls bleach to 1 quart hot water. Scrub with a brush. On the glass shower door I use vinegar mixed with a splash of dawn in a dispenser dish type sponge. Be sure you rinse the bleach really, really well before using the vinegar.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Dawn dish washing liquid and an artificial bristle broom. Rinse the shower then put some dawn on the bottom and pick it up with the broom. The handle lets you scrub really good without stress on your back. Rinse and you're done.


----------

